# Chane A2rx-c vs the M1's



## smithz (May 11, 2013)

*Help with A2rx-c vs the M1's*

Has anyone heard the A2rx-c and the M1's. What's your opinion on these two speakers. Thanks


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I have heard the M1's in two different homes and they were impressive and I have no problem what so ever recommending them. 5 of them are in my brothers house now 13x15 room


----------

